# Fahrrad gestohlen in Frankfurt



## flying-nik (15. März 2007)

hi community
der Buhmann scheint fleißig umzugehn. Meinem Nachbarn wurde heute in frankfurt / frankfurter Berg die Garage aufgebrochen bzw von außen das Schließgestänge demnontiert.
Geklaut wurde ein *rotes Grossmann FRX* mit schwarzer Upsidedowngabel (mit blau/gelbem Öhlinsaufkleber, kratzer am rechten unteren Standrohr) weitere Bauteile: Hussefelt Cocpit und Kurbel, Hayes Bremsen, TiTEC berzerkr Sattel, weiße 24" Laufräder von Vuelta, Maxxis Minion Reifen in 60a mit orangenem Streifen sowie DHX 5.0

Sonst fehlt nichts. Die müssen es geziehlt auf das Bike abgesehen haben
Polizei war schon da, doch haltet bitte alle die Augen offen und informiert mich falls ihr was seht!

email vom Lasse: [email protected]

ärgerlich sowas.. sehr ärgerlich
das Bike an sich ist sehr markant:

klicken für größere Ansicht




grüße
Nik


----------



## Pecoloco (16. März 2007)

Gibt´s doch nicht! Vor zwei Wochen warn wir damit noch auf´m Feldberg. Schweine, echt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying-nik (25. März 2007)

ACHTUNG
angeblich wurde das Bike gestern am Bahnhof FFM gesehen! Besitzer war wohl ein ausländischer Mitbürger, laut Aussage "Türke" 
Bitte ruft sofort die Polizei falls ihr das Rad mit Besitzer sehen solltet, es handelt sich immer hin um Einbruch und Diebstahl.
DANKE! 
Unglaublich wie dumm manche leute sein können. aber das müssen wir nutzen!  Jetzt bitte mehr denn je die Augen offen halten!


----------



## OldSkoolGT (26. Mai 2010)

Hat sich schon was ergeben?
Ich halt mal die Augen sperrangelweit offen, arbeite um die Ecke vom HBF.
Vielleicht taucht unser türkischer Einwohner mit dem Schmuckstück noch einmal auf.


----------



## Pecoloco (26. Mai 2010)

3 Jahre später?


----------



## OldSkoolGT (27. Mai 2010)

ups,
hab nicht aufs datum geachtet...peinlich....
aber ich merk mir das bike trotzdem, who knows?


----------

